# Selected Sunderland shipping news - 1954



## zelo1954

Folks:
From Sunderland Echos:

Jan 1954 (obviously a stormy day - so many ships sheltering)

River: ROXBURGH CASTLE (repg), Greenwell’s #1 Dock; LEVENPOOL (repg), Greenwell’s #2 Dock; BRITISH SURVEYOR (repg), NINELLA (repg), Greenwell’s Quay; RWC. SANDRAIL (repg), Crown’s Slipway; ADJUTANT (ftg out), Scotia Quay; No. 237 (ftg out), Strand Quay; ST. JOHN (ftg out), Manor Quay; HUNTFIELD (ftg out), Palmer’s Hill Quay; PETREL (repg), Austin’s Dock; FREDERICK JOHN EVANS (ftg out), BORDE (repg), Austin’s Quay; GOODWOOD (repg), Austin’s Pontoon; PINDAR (ftg out) Clark’s Quay; BORDER LASS (ftg out), Doxford’s Quay; JOURNALIST (ftg out), Doxford’s Buoys; RAMON DE LARRINAGA (ftg out), Pickersgill’s Quay; CORGLEN (ldg), ARDINGLY (ldg), ZEELAND (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; SHEAF ARROW (wtg sail), FIRESIDE (ldg) Wearmouth; POOLE QUAY (wtg sail), GASLIGHT (wtg sail), Middle Tier North Quay; CROYDON (wtg sail), AC*** (wtg sail), Low Tier Rack; FLATHOUSE (wtg Seaham), Middle Tier Rack; CAPITOL (wtg sail), MENDIP (wtg sail), Low Tier North Quay; NORTH QUEEN (repg), Corporation Quay.

Docks: MANDAMA (repg), East Quay North; HMS KEDLESTON (ftg out), Hendon Dock; BRITISH MONARCH (ftg out), Sheer’s Quay; KUPHUS (brkg up), Young’s Quay; WALRUS dredger (ftg out), Sea Lock; RWC. GRAB DREDGER #2 (repg), RWC VEDRA (repg), RWC Dry Dock; FALCONER BIRKS (ldg), 1 & 2 Staiths; THOMAS HARDIE (ldg), 8 Staiths; BELGIAN COAST (ldg), 21 Staiths; REDRIFF (ldg), 22 Staiths; KORCULA (ldg), 23 Staiths; PORTSMOUTH (wtg ld), LADY OLGA (wtg ld), CORFEN (wtg ld), Tiers; SINGU (wtg brkg up), THOMAS LIVESEY (wtg sail), GRINDEFJELL (wtg sail), BRANKSOME (wtg sail), QUEENWORTH (wtg sail), East Quay South; AUREITY (wtg sail), Leith Wharf; LONDONBROOK (wtg sail), BRIXTON (wtg sail), North Warehouse; PASS OF MELFORT (wtg brkg up [not broken up]), Oil Berth; PASS OF BRANDER (wtg sail), MARGARET C. ERTEL (wtg sail), NORTHWOOD (wtg sail), SUNTRAP (wtg sail), Hendon Dock; EMPIRE PUNCH (wtg sail), 29 Corner.

WEAR arrivals: FLATHOUSE (Southampton), CORFEN, CAPITOL, LADY OLGA (London), ZEELAND (Rotterdam).
WEAR sailings: JULIA (Amsterdam), HUDSON SOUND, LUNAN (London).

TYNE arrivals: GREATHOPE, JETBLACK, BARING, KOLESTIND, THEODORE LAURENT, BRITISH MERCHANT (trials), FAREK, MATCHING, BRITISH PRIDE, HANSESTADT HAMBURG, MAUD THORDEN, CULTER, FIRELIGHT, CORMOUNT, FULHAM II, POOLE HARBOUR, CORMEAD, AYTON, GALTGARBEN, NYLANDIA, FULHAM.
TYNE sailings: BOTHNIA, GLANOWEN, NETHERLANDS COAST, COPTHALL, MITCHAM, TYNEDALE H., HUDSON STRAIT, AUTHORITY, AUSTERITY, BOWCOMBE, RONAN, WANDSWORTH, CORMEAD, CAMBERWELL, ACCRUITY, SCANIA, EMSWORTH, BATTERSEA, JOHANNES SCHUPP, CELTIC QUEEN, LUCERM, CHESSINGTON, SELECTIVITY, FULHAM III, LARISTAN, FRITZ S.,THYRIA, IBERIAN COAST.

HARTLEPOOLS arrivals: ZELO, ANTELOPE, ARTUS.
HARTLEPOOLS sailings: CEDARTREE, CRESCENCE, INNAMO, OTTERBURG, ICEMAID, DUNVEGAN HEAD, HUDSON FIRTH, CORBRAE.

TEES arrivals: RUBY, IRENE, NORBY, CLAN LOGAN, SATURNUS, CAMROUX I, BOULT, RYVARDEN, BELRAY.
TEES sailings: BENMHOR, ALI, RENOVATIE, ZWERVER, DONATO, STRIPPA, NOORD, ROTA, EDENSIDE, HEASPRAY, VIVO, WANDERER, GRITT, SKARPO, LISBETH M.


Friday 26th March 1954

River: BRITISH CRAFTSMAN (repg), Greenwell’s #1 Dock; RADLEY (repg), Greenwell’s #2 Dock; RIPLEY (repg), Greenwell’s Quay; RWC SANDRAIL (repg), Crown’s Slipway; PETREL (repg), LAPWING (repg), Scotia Quay; No.237 (ftg out), Strand Quay; AGHIA MARINA (ftg out), Palmer’s Hill Quay; ADJUTANT (ftg out), Austin’s Dock; ZELO (repg), Austin’s Pontoon; HUNTFIELD (ftg out), Laing’s Quay; BORDER LASS (ftg out), JOURNALIST (ftg out), Doxford’s Quay; PINDAR (ftg out), Short’s Quay; PETWORTH (ldg), SPRAY (ldg), HEDERA (ldg), MURDOCH (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; IMMEN (ldg), Wearmouth; THOMAS LIVESEY (wtg ld), SHEAF ARROW (wtg ld), Middle Tier Rack; BRENT KNOLL (wtg ld), White’s Tier; NETHERLANDS COAST (dis sand), IBERIAN COAST (ldg Govt. Stores), Corporation Quay; DEEDALE (dis cement), Wylam Wharf.

Docks: PIERRE PICARD (wtg brkg up), No.11 Berth Hendon Dock; HMS KEDLESTON (ftg out), CIBOU (repg), East Quay Hendon Dock; THORPE GRANGE (ftg out), ANNA (ftg out), Sheer’s Quay; SIR DAVID II (ftg out), East Quay North; SINGU (brkg up), Young’s Quay; THEODORUS (wtg orders), WALRUS (dredger, ftg out), Sea Lock; RWC BAYLIGHT (repg), RWC HOPPER No.28 (repg), RWC Dry Dock; EWELL (ldg), 8 Staiths; EILDON (ldg), 22 Staiths; USKMOUTH (ldg), 23 Staiths; SELECTIVITY (wtg ld), KEYNES (wtg ld), Tiers; BEN HITTINGER (wtg dis spirit), Leith Wharf; ADHERITY (dis gas & vap. oil), Oil Berth.

WEAR arrivals: BRENT KNOLL, SELECTIVITY (Poole), SPRAY (Aberdeen), BEN HITTINGER (Grangemouth), IBERIAN COAST (Tyne), SHEAF ARROW (London), ADROITY (Coryton), EILDON (Jersey), NETHERLANDS COAST (Rotterdam via Tyne), ADHERITY (Saltend).
WEAR sailings: POMPEY POWER (Poole), ADROITY, CROYDON (London), APPIAN (Trondheim), WHITFLEET (Ridham), DUNVEGAN HEAD (Newhaven), TOTLAND (Cowes).

Saturday 10th April 1954

River: TOTLAND (repg), Greenwell’s #1 Dock; RADLEY (repg), Greenwell’s #2 Dock; BRITISH CRAFTSMAN (repg), Greenwell’s Quay; RWC No.2 DREDGER (repg), Crown’s Slipway; ADJUTANT (ftg out), Scotia Quay; No.237 (ftg out), Strand Quay; SHEAF ROYAL (repg), Manor Quay; AGHIA MARINA (ftg out), Palmer’s Hill Quay; LAPWING (repg), Austin’s Dock; WESTBURN (repg), Austin’s Pontoon; GREENBATT (ftg out), Austin’s Quay; HUNTFIELD (ftg out), Laing’s Quay; JOURNALIST (ftg out), Doxford’s Quay; PINDAR (ftg out), Short’s Quay; MORAY FIRTH (ldg), EMERALD (ldg), BRENT KNOLL (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; CORNELIS HOUTMAN (ldg) Wearmouth; CAMBERWELL (wtg ld), Middle Tier Rack; ANNETTE (wtg ld), Long Tier; ATT S. (wtg ld), High Tier Rack; FALCONER BIRKS (wtg ld), Middle Tier North Quay; ZELO (repg), Bridge Tier.

Docks: PIERRE PICARD (wtg brkg up), No.11 Berth Hendon Dock; HMS KEDLESTON (ftg out), East Quay Hendon Dock; THORPE GRANGE (ftg out), Sheer’s Quay; SIR DAVID II (ftg out), BARON ARDROSSAN (ftg out), East Quay North; SINGU (brkg up), Young’s Quay; WALRUS (dredger, ftg out), Sea Lock; ADM COURBET (ldg), 6 Staiths; FIREDOG (ldg), 8 Staiths; APPIAN (ldg), 21 Staiths; GLANOWEN (ldg), 22 Staiths; BURNHOPE (ldg), 23 Staiths; FOSDYKE TRADER (ldg wheat), North Warehouse; BEN HITTINGER (dis spirit), Oil Berth.

WEAR arrivals: FOSDYKE TRADER (Hull), CAMBERWELL, FALCONER BIRKS (London), HENDON (tug, Tyne), ATT S., (Goole), ANNETTE (Yarmouth), BEN HITTINGER (Grangemouth).
WEAR sailings: ANNA (new, towed by HENDON, Tyne), ADAMS BECK, LADY OLGA, QUEENWORTH, PASS OF BALLATER (London), BARRACUDA (Struer), IMMEN (Vejli), NETHERLANDS COAST (Tyne), EILDON (Ridham), ADM COURBET (St Malo), STALLBERG (Copenhagen), SPRAY (Aberdeen).

TYNE arrivals: GALLIUM, JOHN EVELYN, KARIN THORDEN, WAYNEGATE, ANNA, WAVE SOVEREIGN, ROSE JULIE M., NETHERLAND COAST, WATERLAND, ELSA S., MISSIONARY RIDGE, RIPPLEDYKE, FREDERICK JOHN EVANS, BRIXTON, WANSBECK.
TYNE sailings: ADRIATIC COAST, TEESDALE H., LADY ELSIE (tug), WIMBLEDON, WHITERIVER, LAMBTONIAN, MR THERM, CORBRAE, SUFFOLK COAST, RATTRAY HEAD, WANDLE, HOLMSIDE, WRENWOOD, LEVENWOOD, POOLE RIVER, OCEAN, ROY, TYNEDALE H., NASSA, NORISIA, BOTHNIA, ZELOS, ACTIVITY, HENFIELD, HYDRAIOS II, FERNDENE, TWICKENHAM, BEEDING, PINEWOOD.

SEAHAM arrivals: CARDIGANBROOK, CORFERRY, BROCKLEY.
SEAHAM sailings: STABILITY, MURDOCH.

BLYTH arrivals: SPIRALITY, EBBRIX, THE BARON, SERENITY, MISTLEY, MOORWOOD, NORDIC QUEEN, HAYLING, WARRENCOURT, NORMAN QUEEN, DONATA, ACTIVITY, CLARA BLUMENFELD.
BLYTH sailings: FORELAND, SOUTHPORT, CORFIELD, FRANCIS FLADGATE, CORDALE, MONMOUTHBROOK, THE DUKE, SODALITY, BALMORAL QUEEN, THORNE, WARRENCOURT, ZEELAND, HAWKWOOD.



Thursday 30th September 1954

River: ANDWI (ftg out), Greenwell’s #1 Dock; BRITISH COUNCILLOR (repg), Greenwell’s Quay; SIR WILLIAM WALKER (ftg out), Scotia Quay; BRITISH ESCORT (ftg out), Palmer’s Hill Quay; SAMUEL CLEGG (repg), Austin’s Dock; TIDERANGE (ftg out), MORGENEN (ftg out), Laing’s Quay; GEDDINGTON COURT (ftg out), Clark’s Quay; DONA EVGENIA (ftg out), Doxford’s Quay; WELSH TRADER (ftg out), Pickersgill’s Quay; SIR DAVID (ldg), BIRKER FORCE (ldg), SPRAY (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; RONDO (ldg), Wearmouth; BODMIN MOOR (wtg sail), Middle Tier North Quay; ORO (wtg load), High Tier Rack; DEEDALE (dis cement), Wylam Wharf; ESK (Dredger), Fish Quay.

Docks: JOHN ORWELL PHILLIPS (ftg out), East Quay North; HANNINGTON COURT (ftg out), Sheer’s Quay; HMS KEDLESTON (ftg out), East Quay Hendon Dock; SINGU (brkg up), Young’s Quay; WESTWOOD (ldg), 8 Staiths; MR THERM (ldg), 21 Staiths; RINGEN (ldg), 22 Staiths; QUEENWORTH (ldg), 23 Staiths.

WEAR arrivals: ORO (Inverness), MR THERM (London), QUEENWORTH (London), BIRKER FORCE (Grangemouth), DEEDALE (London), SPRAY (Aberdeen), DALESIDE (Fraserburgh), WESTWOOD (Tyne), SIR DAVID (London).
WEAR sailings: TOTLAND (Cowes), THOMAS HARDIE (London), DAVID POLLOCK (London), LANCRESSE (Guernsey), NORTH CORNWALL (new, Montreal), BARRISTER (new, Liverpool), WARRENCOURT (Fraserburgh).

TYNE arrivals: CORMEAD, LEA GRANGE, BOTHNIA, RATTRAY HEAD, NETHERLANDS COAST, GOWRIE, CORFERRY, KEYNES, HUDSON RIVER, LEDA, WANDSWORTH, GLAMIS, FULHAM VI, GRETCHEN VOLLMERS, SIR LEONARD PEARCE, WATERLAND, PORTSMOUTH, MAIROULAM.
TYNE sailings: KUURATANES, PORT PIRIE, FIRESIDE, DEPTFORD, MITCHAM, BRITISH BUGLER, JACOB RUSCH, KING EDGAR, WESTWOOD, FULHAM X, MARINA, SAXEN, CORMAIN, CAPETAN DIMITRIS, NORRIX, TRODHJEN, BRIARDENE, CORDALE.

TEES arrivals: NORTHUMBRIAN COAST, ROGATE, BELGIAN COAST, HAMPSHIRE COAST, ROSEDENE, MARGARET C. ERTEL.
TEES sailings: EBBRIX, CORVUS, CABO ORTEGAL, FRISIAN COAST, ANNIE G, WINDSOR QUEEN, QUO VADIS, FINLANDIA, TEMPLE MEAD, PINEWOOD, HIGHLAND QUEEN, VENEENBERG.


----------

